# How to remove non-skid on decks



## thisiswater (Jun 13, 2010)

The boat we're considering has ugly brown skid-prevention-stuff (sorry I don't know the proper name) on the deck and even on top of the cabin. How do we remove this ... it's the color that's bad. Thanks everyone!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Options:

Sand it with 36 grit
A router
A machine called the Marine PaintShaver 
Paint over it with new nonskid


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

It may be a 'treadmaster' style of non skid..i.e. a glued on rubber sheet style. While effective and very uniform in appearance when new, it does not age particularly well.

If that's the case unfortunately it has to be scraped off and the remaining adhesive removed with solvents


----------



## merc2dogs (Jun 5, 2004)

Also, a cheap power plane ($20 +/- at HF) works on flattish areas, set the front part of the sole so it sits on the nonskid with the rear part sitting flat on the smooth part of the deck. 
in use, DO NOT push down on the nose, light pressure at the rear of the plane is all that's needed.
run in strips till it's gone, then sand smooth and finish as desired.

Large areas will call for a few blade changes along the way.

For areas that have a heavy curve, I've used a belt sander and rapid movement, don't let it sit anywhere because it will form flats that will take forever to fair in. 

Ken.


----------



## SailingWebGuy (May 5, 2010)

Interlux has a video that shows them removing some non-skid. The site is yachtpaint.com - the website of International and Interlux paints. Click the Video Library link.

Don't know if it will help...but it's an interesting video.


----------

